
DigitalOcean introduces Monitoring and Alerting - AYBABTME
https://www.digitalocean.com/products/monitoring/
======
magicgrl111
Blog post with more details:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/introducing-
monito...](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/introducing-monitoring/)

